# New allroad owner!



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

Actually I got this about 2 mos. ago but I finally got around to taking pics. It's an 01 tiptronic, giac chipped


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks as though it may have been 402-modded as well. nice looking car none the less, paint looks pristene.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_looks as though it may have been 402-modded as well. nice looking car none the less, paint looks pristene.

x2
that is definitely lower than factory. i'm guessing the previous owner used the 402 mod as well. (if you don't know, it is adjusting the height of the car via the VAG-COM. On these cars you can orient the car's ride height anyway you'd like outside of the dash control).








welcome! any plans for this car above and beyond what it already has?


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Yeah it looks lowered because its sitting on regular a6 suspension, previous owner had the air suspension removed since it was having issues.
I have a set of 19" modas for it and also plan on having all the gray trim painted black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

nice


----------

